# BSOD Related Overclock



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

I've overclocked my computer to play online games, and it's been running fine until I had to up the clocks on my GFX a bit to make up for my new windows resolution(got a new monitor). Ever since then I've been getting BSOD a few times. I would greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

System specs?

Why did you overclock the gpu? The returns are minimal at best. If this new resolution is causing issues with gpu performance then it might be time for a new gpu as trying to overclock when won't fix the issue but simply create more.


----------



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Operating System
MS Windows XP Home 32-bit SP3
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 @ 2.66GHz 
Wolfdale 45nm Technology
RAM
4.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 389MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5QL PRO (LGA775) 
Graphics
L195 Wide ([email protected])
1024MB GeForce 9500 GT (EVGA) 
Hard Drives
488GB Seagate ST3500418AS (SATA) 
Optical Drives
ATAPI iHAS424 Y
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

Last November I overclocked my CPU and my GFX card so I could play Black Ops, because I couldn't afford to buy a new GFX card at the time. The resolution isn't creating problems per say, but(as you probably already know) higher resolutions will mean a drop in FPS. So to make up for that drop in FPS, I've tried to overclock my GFX card even more to raise my FPS. But I've experienced a few BSOD since doing that.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

A 9500gt in this day and age is basically an entry level card and overclocking it will not see any improvements. My brother could play Black Ops with a 9600gt at 1280x1024 with no issues with the patch for the game. Please also post your PSU details, maybe it's not supplying enough current to your card for the game.

BTW I had that same motherboard and I overclocked an E2160 by 50% with it, obviously with an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a Thermaltake TR2-470W. I also just had a BSOD about 10-15 minutes ago, and it gave the error MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION. I've had this card for 3 years, and I understand it's not very good, and pretty much just a remake of a card from Nvidia's series 8 cards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU is very poor quality and that could easily be related to your problem. 
When errors/problems occur after an OC it's time to back off the OC until the system is stable.


----------



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, I've pulled my CPU back down to 2.66 and my GFX to stock clocks.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Your E8200 is factory clocked at 3.00ghz, there is no reason to underclock it. If your system is unstable at factory speeds then you have other issues.

As tyree stated your psu is not optimal and may be the issue. Go into the bios and find you voltage readings. post them here.


----------



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

The E8200 is actually factory clocked at 2.66Ghz(Or mine is at least.) 

CPU Voltage [1.184V]

3.3V Voltage [3.328V]

5V Voltage [5.088V]

12V Voltage was 0


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I apologize. I must have had the E8400 in my mind. Something has gone terribly wrong since your 12v reading has no reading. 

You need to take an ohms meter and probe a 12v wire to see what the ouput is although it sounds like some serious damage may have occurred already.


----------



## Childgamer (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't get a hold of an ohms meter right now, but what do you think has happened? I created this computer with my father, not buy myself, so yes I understand some stuff but not everything. Do you think it has burnt out?


----------

